# Automator: Déplacement automatique de fichiers mp3?



## sarahibn (6 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous! 

Je me demande si cette manip est possible avec Automator, je vous explique..

J'aimerai que tous les fichiers mp3 qui sont dans "téléchargements" soient automatiquement déplacés vers "Musiques" et que cela se fasse automatiquement chaque fois qu'un mp3 se rajoute dans les téléchargements, est ce possible? Et que une fois qu'il est dans Musiques, qu'il s'ouvre automatiquement avec iTunes! J'en demande peut-être un peu trop 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2014)

voir tous les scenario sur deplacement de fichiers ( automator ou Applecsrpt)
y en a des centaines tous prets sur le web ou le construire  soi même via automator c'est amusant

pour ouverture dans itunes c'est très simple
il suffit de l'ordonner ( si c'est pas déjà le cas) comme appli par defaut pour les mp3


----------



## sarahibn (6 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour votre réponse! Je sais comment mettre itunes par défaut  Mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il s'ouvre automatiquement sans cliquer dessus, après qu'il ait été déplacé par automator.
J'ai essayé plusieurs choses, j'arrive a transférer mes fichiers mais pas à le rendre autonome, c'est a dire que les fichiers se déplacent sans que j'ouvre Automator


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2014)

automator( ou Applescript) servent à construire des scripts ou mini appli  ou autres
et c'est le script qui bosse

un exemple qui peut t'inspirer ( bouge des download vers itunes)
http://www.leniel.net/2010/12/add-songs-itunes-playlist-automator.html#sthash.P9OsJLbH.dpbs


----------

